# Hello from Connecticut.



## torisunktitanic (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone my name is Tori!

I`m here today because i just bought a mouse today. He is not my first, but my first in quite a few years. I have 4 rats & a hamster as far as other rodents go & i used to own a hedgehog ( which i bred once. taking care of a litter of hedgies is by far an awesome experience, but a ton of work ).

I got him from a pet store & after looking at some of the awesome babies on this site I`m almost disappointed in myself for buying from a pet store, but it seems i feel as if i`m rescuing them from an awful demise.

the guy at the pet store said he should be going for more then 3$ because he is a silky? i`m not sure what he is at all. i just know he is grey with red eyes & long fur. that & he`s a sweetheart.

i`ll include a picture to see what you guys think..

so yea i`m very excited to be surrounded by rodent lovers like myself & i`m considering maybe having a litter or two!









i know i need a better picture, the lighting was terrible.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Interesting photo angle for that shot there.  He looks like he's a sweetheart, probably more aply called an Angora Lilac but I will wait to see a better picture.


----------



## torisunktitanic (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you! yes, i`m thinking of taking him outside for better lighting... my house is oddly dark.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

normally the rules go as red eyed grey is dove and black eyed grey is lilac  though you can get red eyed lilac i dont think its all that common.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 
Sweet mousie


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------

